# The stupidity of the legality of shurikens in indiana



## Lordgwen (Aug 2, 2022)

Theyre illigal to own at all,  but not ww2 canons, elephants, flamethrowers, or a lions mand , THOSE ARE COMPLETELY LEGAL TO OWN!
i fucking hate dumb laws....


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2022)

So then just get an elephant with cannons and a flamethrower attachment, it'd be cooler anyway


----------



## Sodasats20 (Aug 2, 2022)

And then barrel into dc and say “this is how we do it in Indiana”


SirRob said:


> So then just get an elephant with cannons and a flamethrower attachment, it'd be cooler anyway


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2022)

Ninjiana


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 2, 2022)

SirRob said:


> So then just get an elephant with cannons and a flamethrower attachment, it'd be cooler anyway


Raptor with a machine gun mount on the back. Easy peasy.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 2, 2022)

SirRob said:


> So then just get an elephant with cannons and a flamethrower attachment, it'd be cooler anyway


You have to become a Football Playing King in Space (with a mustache!) to be able to do that.


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 2, 2022)

...or use a bicycle gear instead of a shuriken. I tried it out on my cousin once, it totally works.


----------



## Regret (Aug 2, 2022)

Hello fellow Hoosier, the law has never stopped people from making or acquiring them.  Personally, I have never saw the point or need for them unlike flamethrowers and cannons which are a completely sensible and at times a necessary piece of equipment depending upon the day and situation at hand.


----------



## Lordgwen (Aug 3, 2022)

Regret said:


> Hello fellow Hoosier, the law has never stopped people from making or acquiring them.  Personally, I have never saw the point or need for them unlike flamethrowers and cannons which are a completely sensible and at times a necessary piece of equipment depending upon the day and situation at hand.


I just wanted one for my wall


----------

